# New Pictures! And a Question...



## LillyBBBW (Oct 3, 2005)

Hello folks! Just leading the way to some pictures I took yesterday on my annual Fat Girls in Apple Orchards outing. I will be posting more as time goes on:

http://www.xanga.com/LillyBBBW

Also, how DOES one post photos on here? And what the heck is an avatar? I sent a photo along to HeatherBBW to be avatared down, but gees - can't picture posting and whatnot be a little easier? Or maybe I'm missing something.

Any help would be apreciated. Thanks!


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Oct 3, 2005)

underneath the "submit reply" and "preview post" buttons, there are some options. one of them is attatchments. click "manage attatchments" to upload an attatchment. below that, you'll find the reply and preview buttons convienently repeated.


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Oct 3, 2005)

and an avatar is a hindu term for incarnations (whether animal of superhuman) of any god, but usually vishnu. the budda, for instance, is believed, by hindus, to be a great spiritual authority and an avatar of vishnu.



however, on a message board, an avatar is a little picture below one's name. mine's a crying minotaur because i like radiohead. other people often use a small picture of their face.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Oct 3, 2005)

I go into how we get from Vishnu to TRON... thanks for the attachment hint, WFS... I'm going to try something... 

View attachment Puttsmall.gif


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 6, 2005)

Gooooooorrrgeous apple-pickins as always Lilly! You be the glammiest even while dusty.   

(LOL a co-worker told me, "From now on I'll call you Dusty, 'cos your humor is so dry!)


----------



## Victor (Oct 16, 2005)

I am back Lilly  .
Finally we have new photos of the Lilly's apples adventures. 
Unforgivable not to see as fat girls in a tractor bounce at full speed........ and late not be able to clean the dust her butts .... 





I love it.
Your stick and the style to load apples with it, remember me David Carradine in Kung Fu...... but you are more pretty  .


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 16, 2005)

That picture is my favorite picture Victor. I love to look at that one because I've never seen myself walk before. It is really interesting for me to see what I look like when I move and it comes to me as a surprise, so this picture if my favorite.

Thank you for the compliment! And the comparison to David Caridine in Kung Fu. It was my father's favorite show when I was a little girl.


----------

